# Pfeil / Linie (Vektor) biegen, Wie?



## tutorial-hilfe (7. April 2006)

Hallo, 

wie biegt man den solche Pfeile (siehe Anhang)?
Ich habe es mit Ellipse zeichnen versucht und dann dort die Spitzten drüber gelegt.
Nur wie kann das sonnst gemacht werden?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. April 2006)

Hi,
also das Bild is tbestimmt mit einem 3D Programm erstellt worden.
Aber in einem Vektorprogramm würde ich das nicht mit den geometrischen Grundformen erstellen sondern mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen. 

Gruß


----------



## tutorial-hilfe (7. April 2006)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> also das Bild is tbestimmt mit einem 3D Programm erstellt worden.
> Aber in einem Vektorprogramm würde ich das nicht mit den geometrischen Grundformen erstellen sondern mit dem Pfadwerkzeug nachzeichnen.
> Gruß



Wie kann ich den den oberen Pfeil erstellen?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. April 2006)

Wenn du den türkisnen meinst da nimmst du einfach die elipse und an der Stelle wo das Loch ist machst du ein rechteck drüber und verwendest die Pathfinderfunktion (Illustrator) oder in Freehand die Öffnenfunktion (zufinden unter den Xtra-Funktionen). Und die Pfeilspitzen grad einfach mit nem Dreieck.
Aber das ist ja eigentlich das was du auch schon ausprobiert hast. Die andere Möglichkeit wäre halt wieder das Pfadwerkzeug zu verwenden. Nur wirst du mit der anderen Methode ein schöneres/perfekteres Ergebnis erreichen.

Gruß


----------



## schurre (8. April 2006)

In Corel Draw nimmst du das Ellipsenwerkzeug, schaltest auf  die geöffnete Kreislinie auf und zeichnest eine Ellipse. Dann die beiden Endpunkte der Linie an die richtige Stelle ziehen. Fehlen noch die Pfeilspitzen: Dazu gehst du auf das Flyoutmenü "Umriss" und dort auf das erste Symbol (Dialogfeld Umrißstift). In dem kannst du dann für beide Enden eine Pfeilspitze auswählen. Die Größe der Pfeilspitze skaliert übrigens mit der Liniendicke.


----------

